# Bench Warrant



## Louis Rogers (Nov 6, 2013)

hey, ok first of all let me just kind of explain my situation. A couple years ago i got in trouble because i got caught trespassing in another person's property, i was using their pool. The owner however decided to not press charges. I was informed by the officers on sight that they were going to summons me anyway. Where i had explained to the officer i was MOVING out the country and had my plane ticket bought for a couple days. Well by the time the summons came i was gone, and never got to even see what was my court date. I am 25 years old and i have a clean record, and i have never been arrested. I just bought a ticket to go on vacation back to the states, and am looking to take care of this in court ASAP. I am worried that when i step in the country at Logan, i will be arrested and have to go through the process of getting arrested. How much should i really be concerned? and if i do get arrested, do i have a chance to set bail? and can i even set bail on a sunday?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you didn't show up to court then a bench warrant was issued for your arrest for failure to appear. You will be denied bail and you get to spend Sunday night in jail. Can give out your arrival, flight, and gate number so the members of this site can give you a laurel and hearty handshake?


----------



## Louis Rogers (Nov 6, 2013)

alright well that's what i kind of tought would happen, except the deny bail, considering i do have a good record, but i understand the whole point of a bail. That would mean that i would be held and somebody would have a nice easy shift going for a long drive to pick me up. as far as the flight number, arrival, and which sunday i won't put it out here lol. but i will say the terminal will be terminal E....i aprecciate your help thanks


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

niteowl1970 said:


> You will be denied bail and you get to spend Sunday night in jail.


Somehow one of our bail commissioners regularly grants personal recog to failure to appear warrant arrests. I haven't quite figured that one out yet.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bloodhound said:


> Somehow one of our bail commissioners regularly grants personal recog to failure to appear warrant arrests. I haven't quite figured that one out yet.


Interesting... I've never seen the bail clerks our officers deal with do that. I guess the lure of $ 40.00 is stronger than their commitment to the community.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> Brockton - it's practically routine!


I'll never complain about the Hampshire and Hampden County Bail Clerks again.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

If the property owner did not wish to pursue the matter, then the case may have never made it past a clerk's hearing if the officer actually went through with a criminal application. They may have said that to put a scare into you, so that you understood that you were in fact committing a crime. Call the district courthouse that has jurisdiction over the community you trespassed in and explain that you are living out of the country and would like to find out if you have a warrant so you can come home and clear it up. They may, or may not, be willing to give you an answer over the phone.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fly into Canada, hike across the border, get picked up in Vermont, surrender yourself Monday morning and have it straightened out by lunch.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Bloodhound said:


> Somehow one of our bail commissioners regularly grants personal recog to failure to appear warrant arrests. I haven't quite figured that one out yet.


Bail Commissioners are specifically allowed to bail for any failure to appear and default warrants if the offense is a category "M-" which are minor misdemeanors. Anything "M+" or above and they aren't supposed to bail if it is a default warrant. I just looked up Trespassing and it is an "M-". The list is online and can be found by google under "district court complaint manual". With that being said, I have seen felony defaults bailed. Sometimes it was the right thing to do under the circumstances and sometimes not.


----------



## Louis Rogers (Nov 6, 2013)

militia_man said:


> If the property owner did not wish to pursue the matter, then the case may have never made it past a clerk's hearing if the officer actually went through with a criminal application. They may have said that to put a scare into you, so that you understood that you were in fact committing a crime. Call the district courthouse that has jurisdiction over the community you trespassed in and explain that you are living out of the country and would like to find out if you have a warrant so you can come home and clear it up. They may, or may not, be willing to give you an answer over the phone.


Hey, thanks for the advice it was a real help. I called the the district courthouse and indeed i did get summons by the police officer on sight. I spoke to the clerk told them my situation and we worked out a way for me to go home and take care of this. This was deffinitely the best way for me to take care of this situation, in a legal way without sneaking in from canada lol


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hush said:


> Fly into Canada, hike across the border, get picked up in Vermont, surrender yourself Monday morning and have it straightened out by lunch.


Fly into Mexico, denounce your Citizenship walk across the border with a pound of weed,rape a few bitches,hit someone drunk driving,back up over them to make sure and you should be all set.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Another satisfied customer, glad we could be of assistance.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Edmizer1 said:


> Bail Commissioners are specifically allowed to bail for any failure to appear and default warrants if the offense is a category "M-" which are minor misdemeanors. Anything "M+" or above and they aren't supposed to bail if it is a default warrant. I just looked up Trespassing and it is an "M-". The list is online and can be found by google under "district court complaint manual". With that being said, I have seen felony defaults bailed. Sometimes it was the right thing to do under the circumstances and sometimes not.


Knowledge is power.....


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Or you could approach the first statie you see at the airport and ask "Yo Dudley,why don't you run my name through the computer and see what comes up?" I'm sure they would be glad to help.


----------



## Louis Rogers (Nov 6, 2013)

k12kop said:


> Or you could approach the first statie you see at the airport and ask "Yo Dudley,why don't you run my name through the computer and see what comes up?" I'm sure they would be glad to help.


okay


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

7costanza said:


> Fly into Mexico, denounce your Citizenship walk across the border with a pound of weed,rape a few bitches,hit someone drunk driving,back up over them to make sure and you should be all set.


OMG, *7*, we think so much alike, it's scary, 'cause I was about to start a similar answer to the OP.

The only thing I'd add would be to tell him that he should purposely sneak his way back into Massachusetts, if possible. Buy himself an old Oldsmobile. Drive it down to the Falmouth, put it on the Ferry, and take it to Martha's Vineyard. Then, go to a party, pick up a hot blonde chick, get shitfaced with her, and take her for a spin in the Oldsmobile. Make sure -- now, this is the important part -- make sure that when you're driving the hot blonde around the island that you cross that little bridge to Chappaquiddick, and make sure you drive off of it, plunging both yourself and the hot blonde into the water.

Then, while she drowns, swim like Hell, like you've never swam before. Pretend the shark from Jaws (also a regular at Martha's Vineyard) is chasing you. Get to land, dry off, change your clothes, and have a few adult beverages to calm your nerves so that the coverup you're about to plan doesn't just upset you too much.

Cover up the accident and call your lawyer, your aides, and your BFFs to make sure that they're all on board with the plan to cover it up.

Make yourself another drink (make it a double), and then go sit down for ten hours. Only after ten hours or so have passed by, report the incident to the police. By then, you see, your hot, blonde passenger will be dead and bloated, and she'll be unable to tell the police anything that will hurt your future political career.

"What future political career?" you ask. The one into which you'll be catapulted after pulling off your successful coverup at Chappaquiddick. You'll be the Golden Boy of Massachusetts once you pull that off, and you'll be able to do absolutely whatever you want. Standards and laws will never, ever again apply to you.

You'll be free.


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

Bloodhound said:


> Somehow one of our bail commissioners regularly grants personal recog to failure to appear warrant arrests. I haven't quite figured that one out yet.


I am shocked... shocked!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Save yourself the plane ticket home and turn yourself in at The American Embassy.


----------



## Louis Rogers (Nov 6, 2013)

Wolfman said:


> Use of Pool Without Authority. Lucky the homeowner didn't throw in a hair dryer to keep you company.


i guess i am lucky the homeowner didn't jump in the pool and give me an ass whooping on his property. that i am lucky!...the homeowner is lucky he didn't throw a hair dryer in because that would been murder n life behind bars. he would of never even got to jump in his pool considering the house was still being built at the time, with a underground pool all set to go.


----------



## Louis Rogers (Nov 6, 2013)

militia_man said:


> If the property owner did not wish to pursue the matter, then the case may have never made it past a clerk's hearing if the officer actually went through with a criminal application. They may have said that to put a scare into you, so that you understood that you were in fact committing a crime. Call the district courthouse that has jurisdiction over the community you trespassed in and explain that you are living out of the country and would like to find out if you have a warrant so you can come home and clear it up. They may, or may not, be willing to give you an answer over the phone.


i just wanted to give u guys an update of what happened. i did exactly what "militia_man" said. i called the local court house and spoke to a clerk and indeed i had a bench warrant. i gave her my information d.o.b, ssn, etc and i guess she made a judgement call based on my record. i gave her the dates of my flight and she picked up my warrant and gave me a new court date. i got to the courthouse went straight to the clerk thanked her. and the judge dismissed the case in 1 minute. i was out the courthouse by 9 am. with that said i am not bragging, im grateful that the clerk was nice enough to help me out. even tho i got out kind of easy, i did learn a lesson. no matter what the criminal activity, wether it's major or minor u will have consequences and u will pay one way or another.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Just one question, what the hell is an _underground_ pool?


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

BxDetSgt said:


> Just one question, what the hell is an _underground_ pool?


What, you don't have a pool in your underground bunker?

All grammatical, spelling, and informational errors are solely the fault of Tapatalk and Autocorrect. Pay no attention to the fat fingers mashing on the keyboard behind the curtain.


----------

